# Potatoes and Power Tools



## bigwayne

So one day last week I get the report from both the wife and my son about something they saw on Carnival Eats called a Tator Grenade and that they want to make it.

Did a little research vs. what they told me and found the way to do this online. Some people use an apple corer to hollow out the potatoes, but when I went online I found out using a drill is better because you can make bigger holes.








After the drilling process, you have a nice hole through your potato:







Then you stuff it with sausage:






Had some sausage left over, so I started hunting in the fridge for other things to stuff and found 3 jalapenos so they got the treatment as well.







Next step is to wrap everybody in bacon:







Then we head out to the smoker and add these in below the ribs that are already on their way to smoky goodness. Few hours later and the potatoes are done:






Sliced up and ready to eat:


----------



## weev

Well they look good how did they taste?


----------



## crazymoon

BW, I am going to try that recipe ! Nice smoke  and a like .:)


----------



## bdskelly

Brilliant! Like! B


----------



## bigwayne

weev said:


> Well they look good how did they taste?


Hit them with a bit of sour cream and chives and they were tasty.  Could have used a bit more time in the smoker, but we were getting hungry.


----------



## SonnyE

Looks Great!
I can assure you I could empty my fridge, turn it upside down, and shake it, and no Jalapenos would ever come out.
But one day I will get adventurous enough to try stuffing some.

Did you use a paddle bit?
And seasoning in the sausage, or just plain?

Inquiring minds wanna know.... :rolleyes:


----------



## tag0401

May have to try this, looks great


----------



## bigwayne

SonnyE said:


> Looks Great!
> I can assure you I could empty my fridge, turn it upside down, and shake it, and no Jalapenos would ever come out.
> But one day I will get adventurous enough to try stuffing some.
> 
> Did you use a paddle bit?
> And seasoning in the sausage, or just plain?
> 
> Inquiring minds wanna know.... :rolleyes:


1" paddle bit on the larger potatoes and the apple corer in the background for the smaller ones and the jalapenos.

Used standard spicy breakfast sausage for this one.  Was going to thaw out some local linquica I had, but son wanted the standard stuff.


----------



## gmc2003

I saw something real similar a while ago on the BBQ pit boys. They called them potato bombs and stuffed them with various meats and cheeses. I always wanted to try them, but never got around to it. Now that you reminded me I'll have to make the effort to get them done. I like the sausage idea. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl

What a great idea!
Gotta give it a try!
Al


----------



## SonnyE

bigwayne said:


> 1" paddle bit on the larger potatoes and the apple corer in the background for the smaller ones and the jalapenos.
> 
> Used standard spicy breakfast sausage for this one.  Was going to thaw out some local linquica I had, but son wanted the standard stuff.



Thank You, they look like they could be good most anytime. Breakfast - Lunch - Dinner

Me being me, I could see these with some Blue Cheese, or Ranch Dressing, besides Sour Cream and Chives.

I was thinking that for a larger presentation I might incorporate a drill press. :confused::eek:o_O:D


----------

